# Rookie asks: What the hell is this thing?



## SayNoToCrack (Oct 21, 2014)

What is this thing? It leaks heavily from the slotholes, but ONLY when the faucet is running. It is dry otherwise.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Looks like an old combopulator 2000


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks more like an AAV (air admittance valve) 160DFU :whistling2:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

No intro? Are you a plumber? If you are, you REEEEALLY should know what that is. If not, this is not a forum for you. Feel free to read the threads though. I think you'll find your answer in the commercial plumbing forum as this question was just recently asked.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

89plumbum said:


> Looks like an old combopulator 2000


 Isn't this the 2002? I could be wrong.....lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i replaced a water heater today that had a brass thing threaded into the side of it. it looks exactly the same, only completely different.:blink:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i replaced a water heater today that had a brass thing threaded into the side of it. it looks exactly the same, only completely different.:blink:


 I think what your talking about is a bubble inducer. Code on all heaters now.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

trap primer

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_primer


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Bayside500 said:


> trap primer
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_primer


disregard that. it is NOT a trap primer. its more like glue and primer than a trap primer:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Bayside500 said:


> trap primer
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_primer


Aw, c'mon bayside! He could have found that on his own, without even posting on here! We just had a lengthy discussion on trap primers in September!

...and I still prefer the zurn model.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

And since we're posting links and helping people without an intro now...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/unfamiliar-fiting-valve-30855/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

This forum is for plumbing professionals only. Do-it-yourselfers are not permitted to join. The forum does not condone or encourage anyone who isn't properly trained in the plumbing trade to attempt to repair, alter, extend, design or install any plumbing, gas, vent, sewer, medical gas, drain, septic, water line, or any other plumbing systems. Thank you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SayNoToCrack said:


> What is this thing? It leaks heavily from the slotholes, but ONLY when the faucet is running. It is dry otherwise.












Do us and yourself a favor by calling a licensed plumber. He or she will be able to help you.



Thread closed.


----------

